# need suggestion for leasing car for uber xl in New jersey



## DrX (Jan 6, 2016)

I had 2005 honda odyssey, were driving for about six month, but unfortunately Jan 2016 all of sudden my car is not valid to for Ubering 'coz the vehicle is too old. Now I probably need to lease used car for uber xl qualification. any suggestion? thanks


----------



## gravelaine (Dec 12, 2015)

Don't do it.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

DrX said:


> I had 2005 honda odyssey, were driving for about six month, but unfortunately Jan 2016 all of sudden my car is not valid to for Ubering 'coz the vehicle is too old. Now I probably need to lease used car for uber xl qualification. any suggestion? thanks


Why spend more money to drive?


----------



## DrX (Jan 6, 2016)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Why spend more money to drive?


If I don't get a car, I couldn't ubering that means no income.any Better suggestion uberblackprince?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

DrX said:


> If I don't get a car, I couldn't ubering that means no income.any Better suggestion uberblackprince?


Best buy, target, restaurants, warehouses, real estate, substitute teaching etc etc.. you can't have me believe that uber is the only thing in life you are capable of doing? There are other things........ WoW! I can't believe how people feel like they are nothing without uber. Lol....


----------



## DrX (Jan 6, 2016)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Best buy, target, restaurants, warehouses, real estate, substitute teaching etc etc.. you can't have me believe that uber is the only thing in life you are capable of doing? There are other things........ WoW! I can't believe how people feel like they are nothing without uber. Lol....


Hahahaha you're right! I just wish that every job offers flexibility of schedule.


----------



## gravelaine (Dec 12, 2015)

DrX said:


> Hahahaha you're right! I just wish that every job offers flexibility of schedule.


Uber is not flexible if you want to work at the time its worth it. 10pm to 3am. So technically while , it is flexible, it isnt because you know the prime hours you need to work.


----------



## DrX (Jan 6, 2016)

Sounds just like...when you need it you have to nailed it otherwise it's another commitment as you do your job.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

You think you're going to able to be as flexible when you have a lease payment to consider?


----------



## DrX (Jan 6, 2016)

As much as I want to, but seems the crowd here don't support. Most importantly "why are you all here in the forum?" Lol


----------



## Falcon01 (Jan 11, 2016)

DrX said:


> I had 2005 honda odyssey, were driving for about six month, but unfortunately Jan 2016 all of sudden my car is not valid to for Ubering 'coz the vehicle is too old. Now I probably need to lease used car for uber xl qualification. any suggestion? thanks


You can't lease a used car to my knowledge. You can lease a new car, but that's not a good idea. You will likely be over-mileage on the lease and the lease will run you over $400/month, and then more insurance, etc.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Get the most expensive SUV your current credit rating will avail you to.

Then sign up for XL and be forced to drive X on the threat of deactivation.

Wait for the next rate cut and then drive 24 hours a day just to cover your cost and to avoid the repo team trying to get their car reclaimed.

Once it is repo'd then get the best car your now current credit rating will get you.

It is the Uber way - Go for it!


----------



## Nikolauz (Mar 23, 2019)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Best buy, target, restaurants, warehouses, real estate, substitute teaching etc etc.. you can't have me believe that uber is the only thing in life you are capable of doing? There are other things........ WoW! I can't believe how people feel like they are nothing without uber. Lol....


Which of these make you a grant a week net like uber XL does?


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

DrX said:


> I had 2005 honda odyssey, were driving for about six month, but unfortunately Jan 2016 all of sudden my car is not valid to for Ubering 'coz the vehicle is too old. Now I probably need to lease used car for uber xl qualification. any suggestion? thanks


I suggest you to step out of any quality car xl Blac suv because you lose. If you buy xl vehicle you will receive the same x ride I experiment this from last 4 years. I have luxury black car in Manhattan then last week in 50 hours I made 255$. best car for Uber are ordinary car under 5 k to make some money .... otherwise you will work for the car payment and other expenses



UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Why spend more money to drive?


Are allot Uber trolls using psychology to misleading drivers what category of vehicle to buy no car over 5 k worth to drive Uber by any circumstances I'm the 4 years I see their tactics of misleading and treatening drivers ...those Uber hubs should be eradicated


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Debt and payments make everything a nightmare from how you deal with pax, treat your car and how you handle your finances for your car. Get the cheapest car you can get if you have to borrow money but I can’t back that up since I’ve been driving without any car payments.


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

DrX said:


> As much as I want to, but seems the crowd here don't support. Most importantly "why are you all here in the forum?" Lol:biggrin:


To support each other for not making the same mistake as we did. Everyone need to know how Evel Uber is we need to post everywhere.... Put your pants on and find the answers...


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

3+ years later...


----------

